# My Whitewater Kayaking Season - Summer 2008



## loafer89 (Nov 5, 2008)

I am not sure how many people on this board kayak during the summer, but I have been doing it for 13 years now. This past May, my son paddled solo for the first time. I though I would share some pictures if anyone is interested.

Warren solo on the Willimantic River, Connecticut May 27th, 2008:







Advancing to minor rapids on the Willimantic River, June 17th:






Crystal Rapid, Farmington River Connecticut, June 30th, 2008:






Stokers Rip (class III), Scantic River, Connecticut, July 6th, 2008:






Entering Zoar Gap (class III) Deerfield River, Massachusetts, July 19th, 2008:






Me after surviving my first class IV river. Ashuelot River, Hinsdale New Hampshire, August 6th:







Slot Drop at Roostertail Rapid, Farmington River, Connecticut, August 8th:






Salmon River Connecticut, September 27th, 2008:






In all we paddled the following rivers:

Connecticut:

Housatonic, Farmington, Willimantic, Scantic, Mount Hope, Still, Natchaug and the Salmon

Massachusetts:

Deerfield

New Hampshire:

Ashuelot, Pemmigawasett

New York:

Esopus Creek


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 5, 2008)

How old is your sun? 6???  Amazing

I had a failed attempt entering the sport five years back, nearly drowned on the Casselman in PA at it's highest flood stage in 30 years.  I'd take on what your son is doing in a shredder with no problem.  Put me in a kayak and I'd cry like a dumped girl on prom night :lol:

Kudo's to you and welcome back.  Ya know, some of us still hang out and chat in the off season


----------



## loafer89 (Nov 5, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> How old is your sun? 6??? Amazing
> 
> I had a failed attempt entering the sport five years back, nearly drowned on the Casselman in PA at it's highest flood stage in 30 years. I'd take on what your son is doing in a shredder with no problem. Put me in a kayak and I'd cry like a dumped girl on prom night :lol:
> 
> Kudo's to you and welcome back. Ya know, some of us still hang out and chat in the off season


 
My son is 8 years old, but it's a bit easier to paddle in inflatable kayaks and the learning curve is faster. It's still potentially dangerous though, but I am carefull with him.

According to www.americanwhitewater.com the Casselman is a beginner/intermediate river, but any river at flood stage can be dangerous. We paddled the Housatonic this June at 2,600cfs, when a normal flow is 650cfs.


----------



## Greg (Nov 6, 2008)

Warren is quite the adventurer. Very cool.


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 6, 2008)

loafer89 said:


> My son is 8 years old, but it's a bit easier to paddle in inflatable kayaks and the learning curve is faster. It's still potentially dangerous though, but I am carefull with him.
> 
> According to www.americanwhitewater.com the Casselman is a beginner/intermediate river, but any river at flood stage can be dangerous. We paddled the Housatonic this June at 2,600cfs, when a normal flow is 650cfs.



Yes normally a class 2/3 run, but on this day the waves were a solid 4/5 feet and the river had burst its banks by 50+ feet inland on either side.  I was my third time in a boat, I had no knowledge of how to roll or even wet exit.  The guy taking me was a rep for Liquid Logic who was friends with my gf.  I made it about a quarter mile down stream before a wave flipped me.  Instinct got me out of the boat and I was able to swim from tree to tree to get eventually make it out.  Only been back in a boat once since and that was on flat water, though I've gone on whitewater in a raft a few times.  For some reason, I like the balance point of being on my knees better than sitting down and at the hips.  Maybe someday I'll give it a shot again.


----------



## severine (Nov 6, 2008)

Very cool!  I've kayaked on calm waters in Indian Lake,NY and White Memorial (Litchfield, CT) but nothing more than that. Always wanted to get into the sport but there's only so much money we can spend on equipment. I'm hoping when the kids are older, we can get into it more since my father-in-law has a small fleet of kayaks for his business and has said we can use them.

What an awesome experience for your son, as well!  Way to go!


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Nov 6, 2008)

Serious kid stoke!!!!  I had fun on my Dads sea kayak this past summer but never did Whitewater Kayaking..


----------



## loafer89 (Nov 6, 2008)

Thanks for all of the comments and praise for my son. We did quite alot of paddling this summer and are fortunate enough to live close to some class I-III whitewater. I paddled my first class IV this summer on the Ashuelot and that was interesting with non-stop rapids and 4-5' standing waves.

I was also fortunate enough to make a close friend who I kayaked with alot this summer. Better yet he snowboards, so I am looking forward to some slope time with him this winter. The only drawback is that he lives in Danbury which is not exactly closeby.

It's looking like we will get some November paddling in this sunday either on the Willimantic or the Scantic as it's been raining here all day and it looks to continue into saturday.


----------



## AMAC2233 (Nov 6, 2008)

I did the Zoar gap on a school trip a long time ago...all I can remember is a 50 degree day in June, being soaked and freezing but having a great time...first and last time I ever did something like that


----------



## awf170 (Nov 6, 2008)

loafer89 said:


> Me after surviving my first class IV river. Ashuelot River, Hinsdale New Hampshire, August 6th:




Someone's a bit too happy about surviving a class IV river.


(Yeah, I know, I know, I'm very mature for my age. :dunce: )


----------



## loafer89 (Nov 7, 2008)

awf170 said:


> Someone's a bit too happy about surviving a class IV river.
> 
> 
> (Yeah, I know, I know, I'm very mature for my age. :dunce: )


 
Ha, Ha Trust me I was too scared to be that happy;-) If I would have swam on the Ashuelot I would have been in serious trouble.


----------

